
ClojureQL - SQL DSL for Clojure - pelle
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2009/12/clojureql-where-are-we-going/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bestinclass-the-blog+%28Best+in+Class+-+The+Blog%29
======
amix
I am a bit disappointed by this abstraction, especially given what power
Clojure gives for creating DSLs. This "SQL DSL" seems to resemble a lot on how
database handling works in Java.

The people behind ClojureQL should take a look at Python's SQLAlchemy or
Ruby's Sequel for inspiration on how to create kick ass SQL abstractions.

~~~
Tamerlin
They should look at Linq.

~~~
yu
LINQ is nice and if it helps db4o which is GPL has Java and .NET languages
support.

------
lbj
Generally the comments in this post (currently 5) all demonstrate a
misunderstanding of the core principles.

ClojureQL provides DB Agnosticism and language-level statement construction.
On top of ClojureQL you could build any number of high-level abstractions, but
ClojureQL is not an attempt at doing that.

